

Hipster says goodbye - Jaigus
http://hipster-goodbye.herokuapp.com/

======
pavel_lishin
I have no idea what Hipster was.

~~~
Jaigus
For a little perspective: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2173145>

They later pivoted into a web app where you submit images for online
postcards.

